#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Top 10 Travel Trends to Watch in 2020

## Bhavya

As travelers seek fresh experiences and develop new interests, travel trends also keep changing according to it. So here are the emerging travel trends that promise to make 2020 to be another wonderful year for travel.

Instagram TourismMicro TripsAncestral TourismWellness TourismTransformational TravelFoodie TourismEco-Friendly TourismNorthern Lights TravelSolo TravelAdventure Travel

----------

